# كيف اصبحت خيرات مصر للعراق / قصة بين فرعون واشور بانيبال /  الالغاز الثلاثة



## كبرئيل شرو (29 نوفمبر 2007)

هذه القصة من التاريخ القديم جدا 
حبيت ان اقصها لكم انشاء الله تنال رضاكم 
قبل الميلاد بمئات السنين كان يحكم العراق الاشوريين وكان معروف عنهم الشجاعة والذكاء وكان الفراعنة يحكمون مصر وكان لكل ملك عدد من الحكماء ؟؟؟ 
وكان يحدث في تلك الايام مناقشات بين الحكام وكل ملك يرسل احجية ( لغز ) الى الاخر ويقوم الحكماء بحله 
وحدث انه في ايام الملك اشور بانيبال بعض هذه الاحاجي ( الالغاز ) وكان للملك عدد من الحكماء وكان رئيس الحكماء شخص يدعى اخيقر ومعروف عن اخيقر ذكائه الحاد وفطنته في حل الالغاز ؟؟؟ 
وكان جل خوف المصريين من هذا الحكيم ومن ابن اخته سنخيرو الذي يقال انه ورث الذكاء من خاله اخيقر و لكن سنخيرو بدل ان يستفيد من ذكاء اخيقر كان يغار منه جدا ويتمنى ان يصاب بمكروه ليصبح هو حكيم الحكماء؟؟؟ 
وحدث ان مات الملك اشور بانيبال وحكم الملك سنحاريب وكان للملك هذا صداقة مع سنخيرو ومن هنا بدا سنخيرو بنصب المكائد لخاله اخيقر وكان الاخيرة انه اقنع الملك سنحاريب بان اخيقر يخطط الاطاحة به وتنصيب ملك اخر بحجة ان الملك سنحاريب ضعيف وهنا ثارة ثائرة وامر بقطع راس اخيقر على الفور بدون ان يسمع له؟؟؟ 
وامر الحراس بجلب اخيقر وتسليمهالى برجو رئيس السيافين ليقطع راسه واخذهو رئيس السيافين الى قاعة القطع وكان لاخيقر خدمة قدمها سابقا لبرجو عند الملك اشور بانيبال وكان برجو يحبه جدا وهنا بدا برجو في حيرة من امره ماذا يفعل ؟ 
وقرر ان لا يقتل اخيقر؟ 
وطلب منه ان يذهب بعيدا وان يرحل من البلاد حتى لا يراه احد 
وقال في حينها للملك بانه قطع راس اخيقر ورمى جثته في النار لانه فكر في قتل الملك؟؟ 
هذا ما كان في العراق؟ 
لنعود الى مصر وحكمائه وبدا الفرعون بجم غضبه على الحكماء لعجزهم عن مجاراة حكماء الاشوريين وبدئو بدورهم يفكرون في احجية تكون صعبة على الاشوريين حلها وهنا بدئو لاشهر طويلة ينتضرون الوقت المناسب ليقدموها لكن خافو من الفشل امام اخيقر 
واتى اليوم الذي نقل البشارة الى فرعون وحكمائه بان اخيقر قطع راسه وهنا طلب حكيم حكماء فرعون ان يامر له ولبعض حكمائه بالسفر الى مملكة الاشورين لمجاراة حكماء الملك امام اعينه وكان لهم ما ارادو 
وحضر حكماء الاشوريين والفراعنة امام الملك سنحاريب وطلب الملك بان يقولو احجيتهم ( اللغز ) وهنا قام حكيم حكماء فرعون مصر بالكلام؟؟؟ 
وقال للملك بان فرعون مصر يقول اذا تمكنتو من حل اللغز تكون خيرات اراضينا سبع سنوات لكم واذا لم تتمكنون من حل اللغز تكون خيرات اراضيكم سبع سنوات لنا؟؟؟ 
ووافق الملك الاشوري سنحاريب ... 

وبدء الحكيم في الكلام وقال لنا ثلاثة احجيات (الغاز ) وامامكم ثلاثة سنوات لحلهم؟ 
الاولى ان تصنعون حبل من رمل الصحراء بدون ان تلتصق الرمال ؟ 
ثانيا ان تبنون قصرا لفرعون في السماء ولا تكون له قاعدة على الارض ؟ 
ثالثا ان يسمع الناس في العالم شيئا لم يسمعو او حصل في الماضي؟ 
والسنين الثلاثة تبدء من اليوم؟ 
وعاد حكماء فرعون الى مصر فرحين 
وهنا طلب الملك من حكيم حكمائه سنخيرو بحل الاحجية وبقى سنخيرو وجميع الحكماء في حيرة من امرهم ومرت الايام ولم يقولو شيئا للملك ومرت اشهر ولم يقولو شيئا للملك وبدا الملك يغضب عليهم جدا 
وكان يقول يا ليت لو كان اخيقر هنا لحل الاحجية ياليت لو كان هنا ولم اقتله ياليت لو لم اسمع كلامك يا سنخيرو 
وكان برجو دوما يسمع هذا الكلام 
الى ان تقرب يوما الى الملك وطلب سماحهو ليقول شيئا للملك وبدا يقص على الملك ما حصل له مع اخيقر وكيف ان لاخيقر فضل عليه وانه لم يقطع راس اخيقر وطلب من الملك السماح لانه لم ينفذ ما قاله الملك 
وهنا فرح الملك كثيرا وطلب ان يبحثو عن اخيقر وبدا المنادون ينادون في المدن بان الملك يبحث عن اخيقر وان المملكة في مشكلة؟؟؟ 
الى انه في يوم حضر امام باب القصر رجل كهل اتعبته السنين وطلب لقاء الملك وقال انه يعرف اين يكون اخيقر؟ 
وسمح الحراس له بالمثول امام الملك وبدا في الكلام وهنا استوقفه الملك وقال له انت هو اخيقر ما الذي حصل لك 
وهنا بدء اخيقر في الكلام بانه لم يحزنه شيئا سوى ان الملك امر في قتله بدون سبب او ان يسمع له ؟ 
واعتذر الملك لاخيقر عن ما حصل وقال ان المملكة في مشكلة؟؟؟ 
وبدء في الكلام وقال له عن الاحجيات الثلاثة والسنين الثلاث وعن الخيرات لسبع سنين؟ 
وطلب اخيقر من الملك سنحاريب ايام ليفكر 
وحظر بعد ايام وقال ان الالغاز بسيطة؟ 
وطلب من الملك ان يجلب له اربعة صبيان حديثي الولادة لم يمر على ولادتهم اسبوع 
وطلب ان يجلب له اربعة نسور لم يمر على ولادتهم اسبوع؟ 
وامر بان ياخذو الاطفال والنسور بعيدا عن الناس وان لا تتدخل عليهم سوى المربية؟ 
وان لا تتكلم امامهم سوى جملة واحدة وهي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وبدء اخيقر بالتحضير للسفر الى مصر للقاء حكماء الفرعون 
وهنا طلب الملك منه عن ماذا يفعل بسنخيرو ولكن قلب وعقل اخيقر كان اكبر من يطلب بقتل سنخيرو وفضل ان يسامحه على ان يترك سنخيرو البلاد ليتجول في الاقاصي ليكون له مثلما كان لاخيقر؟ 
وطلب اخيقر من الملك ان لايقول للمصريين عن هويته الحقيقية 
ووصل اخيقر وبعض الحكماء الى مصر 
وطلب اخيقر للقاء الفرعون؟ 
ولكن طلب قبل اللقاء بان يبنو له غرفة في الصحراء وتكون مغلقة من جميع الجهات؟ 
وبنو له ما اراد 
واتى يوم اللقاء وهنا بدء حكيم حكماء مصر يقول الاحجية الاولى وطلب من حكيم حكماء الاشوريين بحلها؟ 
وقال الحكيم اخيقر لنذهب الى الصحراء الى الغرفة وتعجبو من الطلب وقام الفرعون والحكماء بالذهاب الى الصحراء ووصلو الى الغرفة المبنية وامر اخيقر بعمل فتحه صغيرة من الخلف لكي يتمكنو من الدخول وكان له ما اراد ودخل اخيقر والفرعون وحكيم حكماء مصر الى الغرفة وامر الحراس ابغلاق الفتحة تماما وهنا عمل اخيقر عدة ثقوب في الجدار من الجهة المقابلة للشمس وبما انه الغرفه مغلقة كما تعرفون بدء ضوء الشمس يدخل الى الغرفةمن الثقوب القليلة الصغيرة بشكل مائل ولولبي وهنا قام اخيقر بحمل الرمل بكلتا يديه وبدء ينثر به على الضوء وما حصل انه تشكل من ذرات الرمل الخفيفة المتطايرة على الضوء حبلا من الرمل بدون ان يلتصق الرمل؟؟؟؟ 
وطلب منه الفرعون بحل الاحجية الثانية وهي بناء قصر لفرعون في السماء وليس له قاعدة على الارض؟ 
وهنا طلب اخيقر باحظار الاطفال والنسور؟ 
وطلب من المرافقين باركاب الاطفال على النسور وبدء النسور في الطيران في الاعالي العالية والاطفال على ظهورهم وهنا بدء الاطفال يقولو جملتهم الوحيدة التي يعرفونه ؟؟؟ 
اعطونا الخشب والطين لنبني قصرا لفرعون مصر في السماء 
اعطونا الخشب و الطين لنبني قصرا لفرعون مصر في السماء 
اعطونا الخشب و الطين لنبني قصرا لفرعون مصر في السماء 
وقال لهم اخيقر هيه اعطوهم الخشب والطين كما ينادون ام كان علية ان اجلب الخشب والطين من العراق 
هية اعطوهم ما يطلبون؟؟؟؟؟ 
وهنا قال فرعون لقد قمت بحلها؟ 
والان قل لنا شيئا لم يسمع الناس به ولم يحصل. 
فقال اخيقر لفرعون مصر ما لم يسمع الناس به او لم يحصل ان خيراتكم نحن ناكلها لمدة سبعة سنوات؟ 
فهذه الكلمة لم يكن الناس قد سمعو به او حصلت قبلا 
وهنا قال الفرعون ان من قام بحل الاحاجي ليس سوى اخيقر فضحك اخيقر وقال انا هو اخيقر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


وهكذ اصبحت خيرات اراضي مصر سبعة سنوات للمملكة الاشورية وبدء حكماء مصر بقضم اسنانهم وعاش اخيقر في القصر اسوة في مقام الملك؟؟؟ 
ملاحظة ؟ هذه الرواية تتناقلها الاجيال الاشورية الى الان ولا يزالو 
يفتخرون بحكيمهم اخيقر ؟​


----------



## ra.mi62 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف اصبحت خيرات مصر للعراق / قصة بين فرعون واشور بانيبال /  الالغاز الثل*

قصة رائعة ومثيرة للجدل شكرا لك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف اصبحت خيرات مصر للعراق / قصة بين فرعون واشور بانيبال /  الالغاز الثل*

شكرآ على الموضوع


----------



## maria123 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف اصبحت خيرات مصر للعراق / قصة بين فرعون واشور بانيبال /  الالغاز الثل*

شكر  ا  على الموضوع


----------

